# Log4j - log4j:WARN No appenders could be found for logger



## franconian_dude (20. Aug 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade für mein Projekt ein Ant-File geschrieben, u.a. soll man via Ant-Skript die Anwendung starten können.
Nun habe ich alles bis auf einen Punkt hinbekommen.

Es wird mir immer folgendes angezeigt:

```
[code=Java] log4j:WARN No appenders could be found for logger (org.apache.commons.configuration.ConfigurationUtils).
[code=Java] log4j:WARN Please initialize the log4j system properly.
[code=Java] log4j:WARN See http://logging.apache.org/log4j/1.2/faq.html#noconfig for more info.
```

In Eclipse läuft die Anwendung mit Logger, natürlich musste ich den explizit mit in den Classpath aufnehmen.

Das Programm läuft, wenn ich es via Ant aufrufe, aber ohne Logger, eben Fehler wie oben.
Ich bin echt am verzweifeln, das File log4j.xml befindet sich im Classpath.

hier ein Ausschnitt aus Ant:

[xml]
<path id = "properties">  
  <fileset dir = "${run.dir}/conf">  
    <include name = "**/*.*" />  
    </fileset>  
</path>  

<target name="run2">
<java fork="true" dir="${run.dir}" classname="trabajador.TrabajadorWorker" classpath="'${run.dir}/bin">
  <classpath>  
    <path refid = "properties" />  
    <fileset dir="${run.dir}">  
      <include name="lib/**/*.jar" />  
    </fileset>
  </classpath>
 </java>
</target>
[/xml]

... sonst funktioniert alles.

Wäre echt dankbar für etwaige Hilfe, denn ich komme jetzt nicht mehr weiter ;( .. und brauch unbedingt den Logger


----------



## franconian_dude (20. Aug 2011)

Monolog zur späten Stunde:

Es scheint wirklich nur zu gehen, via Ant, wenn folgender Eintrag innerhalb des java-Elementes eingefügt wird:

[XML]<sysproperty key="log4j.configuration" value="file:${run.dir}/conf/log4j.xml"/>[/XML]

Somit erledigt, das Zeugs hat mich fast wahnsinnig gemacht :lol:


----------

